# Spergs sperging at spergs: The final showdown



## Splendid (Jul 6, 2018)

MOD NOTE: This is a split discussion from the Kendra Supinger thread:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kendr...ndere-satan-sugar-ken-ken-vns-gurokiru.42840/

Do we _really _need to dox her dad?


----------



## MilesRat (Jul 6, 2018)

Yeah she is a sperg but it's probably not a good idea to give out her parents and uncles addresses


----------



## 2_blank_spaces (Jul 6, 2018)

Yeah I don’t understand why the parents are doxed.  I didn’t catch she lived with them but I also didn’t catch where she lives now.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 6, 2018)

MilesRat said:


> Yeah she is a sperg but it's probably not a good idea to give out her parents and uncles addresses


Why not?


2_blank_spaces said:


> Yeah I don’t understand why the parents are doxed.  I didn’t catch she lived with them but I also didn’t catch where she lives now.


We collect info on cows and their history


Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Do we _really _need to dox her dad?


Why not?


----------



## MilesRat (Jul 6, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> Why not?
> 
> We collect info on cows and their history
> 
> Why not?


I just think we shouldn't be potentially harassing someone if they (her parents and uncle) did nothing wrong, as dumb as that sounds.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 6, 2018)

MilesRat said:


> I just think we shouldn't be potentially harassing someone if they (her parents and uncle) did nothing wrong, as dumb as that sounds.


is doxing harassment?


----------



## The Fool (Jul 6, 2018)

MilesRat said:


> I just think we shouldn't be potentially harassing someone if they (her parents and uncle) did nothing wrong, as dumb as that sounds.



Who's harassing them? We'll dox them too.


----------



## MilesRat (Jul 6, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> is doxing harassment?


I mean, if we are posting private info about someone that could incite harassment


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jul 6, 2018)

If someone actually physically shows up to yell at some old people because their adult daughter posts MS Paint art on the internet, then they're a fucking dumbass.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 6, 2018)

MilesRat said:


> I mean, if we are posting private info about someone that could incite harassment


We have over 2,100 threads in lolcow and hundreds in Animal Control, Tumblr, Beauty Parlour, Rat King, etc. Only a handful of cows have been contacted, so it is beyond unlikely some bad art sperg with fucked up privates is going to have their parents harassed.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 6, 2018)

MilesRat said:


> I just think we shouldn't be potentially harassing someone if they (her parents and uncle) did nothing wrong, as dumb as that sounds.



Also I notice you're new here, I don't know if you're here to trollshield or just don't know where you stumbled into, but we don't harass people. None of us do. If one does, they their own complimentary thread here. What we do is just gossip about people. What does their dox have to do with it? Well, lots of reasons, some apply to some cows, and some don't, but invariably it's to see if they freak out over it, which is usually funny. It can also be a wakeup call for them, since we always get this information from things they themselves publicly disclosed and left a trail of breadcrumbs to from their main accounts. Like, if we barely give a shit about this person and easily found all this just for kicks, what do you think a real, actual stalker could do?


----------



## MilesRat (Jul 7, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Also I notice you're new here, I don't know if you're here to trollshield or just don't know where you stumbled into, but we don't harass people. None of us do. If one does, they their own complimentary thread here. What we do is just gossip about people. What does their dox have to do with it? Well, lots of reasons, some apply to some cows, and some don't, but invariably it's to see if they freak out over it, which is usually funny. It can also be a wakeup call for them, since we always get this information from things they themselves publicly disclosed and left a trail of breadcrumbs to from their main accounts. Like, if we barely give a shit about this person and easily found all this just for kicks, what do you think a real, actual stalker could do?


Yeah, I guess you're right. Still new here so don't know how everything works, sorry for being a sperg and actually thinking that it wasn't that good to post info about someone just for kicks. I mean as long as it isn't hurting the person it's fine. That's just what I think though, it's not my place to say what's right and what's not.


----------



## TheMayorofHerbertville (Jul 7, 2018)

I was recently unfairly banned from the Sargon thread due to censorship. They couldn't debate me, they couldn't meet me on a equal playing field of ideas. The only chance they had to go against me was to silence me completly.  Still to this day they quote my posts in that thread and respond to them, acting like they have won some sort of trophy when they know full well I have no way to hit back.

How sensitive must a place be for it to censor someone who is bringing up valid points and honest criticisms of its users in a community that celebrates the mocking of internet personalities...?


----------



## vhstape (Jul 7, 2018)

TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> I was recently unfairly banned from the Sargon thread due to censorship. They couldn't debate me, they couldn't meet me on a equal playing field of ideas. The only chance they had to go against me was to silence me completly.  Still to this day they quote my posts in that thread and respond to them, acting like they have won some sort of trophy when they know full well I have no way to hit back.
> 
> How sensitive must a place be for it to censor someone who is bringing up valid points and honest criticisms of its users in a community that celebrates the mocking of internet personalities...?


Why were you so anti-free speech demanding the thread to be closed?
And to this day, hasn't even been a day lol

Also what points did you bring up, all I saw was you saying we need to close it down and but thankful for sargon without giving reasons why.

Also when is injecting HIV into your self, if you believe that bullshit video so much?

edit: see you gave me a disagree, which is fine, but how about addressing what I posted, seems like you are the one that can't debate


----------



## VoreDoggy (Jul 7, 2018)

TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> I was recently unfairly banned from the Sargon thread due to censorship. They couldn't debate me, they couldn't meet me on a equal playing field of ideas. The only chance they had to go against me was to silence me completly.  Still to this day they quote my posts in that thread and respond to them, acting like they have won some sort of trophy when they know full well I have no way to hit back.
> 
> How sensitive must a place be for it to censor someone who is bringing up valid points and honest criticisms of its users in a community that celebrates the mocking of internet personalities...?


My dude, you bitched about his dox, contributed no information, made no funny jokes, and whiteknighted the fuck out of him. Why would anyone want to read more of your posts?



TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> I don' think Sargon cares one way or the other about immigrants anymore. What I bet he DOES care about is his REAL NAME being posted in the title of this thread. I don't think he is a public figure on the level of Oprah or Caitlin Jenner, so one wonders why he is treated like he is on that level, he should be treated like one of us, with the same privacy afforded there too.





TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> Sargon is going to show you all up. Im sure of it.





TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> people are still posting in this thread? Seriously?! I think its time we close this thread. Sargon has been through enough and hes earned our admiration and respect for years to come. Time to close this thread down.





TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> Thats insane and also is a knock against free speech. I was under the impression this place, kiwifarms, was a place for people to pretty much say and do anything and was all about the individual. Look at all the people who get mocked and smeared on here, some deserved, and some certainly not. I dont see anyone speaking up for them, I wonder how those people feel being attacked on here, yet I post one thing on a thread and am threatened with the banhammer. Hmmmm...
> 
> “When you tear out a man's tongue, you are not proving him a liar, you're only telling the world that you fear what he might say.” Tyrion Lannister, (George R.R. Martin, A Clash of Kings)




You also seem to be a HIV denier, which is among the weirdest things I've encountered online. GRIDS is HIV is AIDS is GRIDS, and GRIDS kills people who have sex with people with GRIDS. I don't think any of that is up for discussion.


----------



## vhstape (Jul 7, 2018)

TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> I was recently unfairly banned from the Sargon thread due to censorship. They couldn't debate me, they couldn't meet me on a equal playing field of ideas. The only chance they had to go against me was to silence me completly.  Still to this day they quote my posts in that thread and respond to them, acting like they have won some sort of trophy when they know full well I have no way to hit back.
> 
> How sensitive must a place be for it to censor someone who is bringing up valid points and honest criticisms of its users in a community that celebrates the mocking of internet personalities...?


so "master of debate", going to address any of the points or just going to run away?


----------



## Xetzyr (Jul 7, 2018)

Soooo... is that it?  Bad art?  I mean... you could have just included a "goth" or "gore" search link on Deviant Art and you would have gotten a much better selection of cringe.  The fact that she's 19 is no longer unusual either, the level of arrested development in our society today is off the charts.  She doesn't seem to interact much either, not to sperg level proportions at least.  She says typical stupid shit, but that's just it... it's typical.

This seems like the kind of situation where you have one edgelord little numpty whose got some kind of personal beef with another little edgelord numpty because they totally stole their "OC" or their "online boyfriend" or "shipped the wrong characters" or... what the fuck ever and then turned right around and made a thread on KF out of pure spite rather than for the sake of entertainment and intrigue.

Must be a slow sperg day on the farms I guess.


----------



## Xetzyr (Jul 7, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> is doxing harassment?



What other point would there be in doxing someone?  Just curious.

Maybe you sexual identify as a phone book or some such, I dunno, it just seems a little weird that you would want to dox anyone... if not for the pointed purpose of creating some measure of harassment.

Not that I'm inherently against harassment, I think in some circumstances it can even be beneficial provided it isn't too over the top... I just don't know why people constantly try and pretend it's not what they're so obviously doing.

Try and be more honest with yourself.

==EDIT==
Oh, oops, someone rated this as "dumb" and I looked at their profile and... YIKES!

Yeah, um... if you're like a furry or some other degenerate... ignore what I said, don't be more honest with yourself... lest you wind up killing yourself when you come to the horrifying realization of what a complete and total fucking failure you are.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Rupin (Jul 7, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> What other point would there be in doxing someone?  Just curious.
> 
> Maybe you sexual identify as a phone book or some such, I dunno, it just seems a little weird that you would want to dox anyone... if not for the pointed purpose of creating some measure of harassment.
> 
> ...



Is this her boyfriend Tim or something? You are sperging awfully hard over this chick. Fall back already, dude.


----------



## NoFeline (Jul 7, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> then turned right around and made a thread on KF out of pure spite rather than for the sake of entertainment and intrigue.


She got her own really just to stop shitting up the Tearzah thread. She was the one who had an OC stolen and drew attention to herself on Tea's lolcow thread. Initially she was responding to all this pretty hilariously; just because the cow is dead or dying doesn't mean it never gave milk.


----------



## Xetzyr (Jul 7, 2018)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> Is this her boyfriend Tim or something? You are sperging awfully hard over this chick. Fall back already, dude.



Yes, I am totally her boyfriend Tim... or something.  Totally.



NoFeline said:


> She got her own really just to stop shitting up the Tearzah thread. She was the one who had an OC stolen and drew attention to herself on Tea's lolcow thread. Initially she was responding to all this pretty hilariously; just because the cow is dead or dying doesn't mean it never gave tard cum.



So "Tearzah" stole her OC or... something, something... Dragonball anime avatar is jealous about Tim... and furry avatar is... something, something... upset about threat shitting or... okay, bored now.

I was right the first time I think... slow sperg day on the farms.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jul 7, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> Yes, I am totally her boyfriend Tim... or something.  Totally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you just fuck off and let people enjoy the cow? You aren’t funny and are just being super cringey.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 7, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> What other point would there be in doxing someone?


Establishing the real life persona for a cow gives a foundation for collecting information. Their real life info is the link by which all their online activity is connected. Digging into their real life info can glean greater information related to why they behave how they behave and can also establish links to other interesting people or even lead to developing a timeline of them being a lolcow. By doxing parents, relatives, family, co-workers, etc. it is possible to develop a fuller understanding of the person's history and can help when the cow goes dark in terms of collecting peripheral information.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 7, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> What other point would there be in doxing someone?  Just curious.
> 
> Maybe you sexual identify as a phone book or some such, I dunno, it just seems a little weird that you would want to dox anyone... if not for the pointed purpose of creating some measure of harassment.
> 
> ...


Caring about ratings.. YIKES! 

Maybe they should be an indication you're acting childish.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jul 7, 2018)

Cactus Wings said:


> Caring about ratings.. YIKES!
> 
> Maybe they should be an indication you're acting childish.


They’re banned now. For being massive faggots and lusting after a gross and untalented hack.


----------



## TheMayorofHerbertville (Jul 7, 2018)

vhstape said:


> so "master of debate", going to address any of the points or just going to run away?



What points? Censoring is just that. Censoring. You can disagree with me all day long, but it doesn't change what is true. 

As far as HIV is concerned, watch this:


----------



## soy_king (Jul 7, 2018)

TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> What points? Censoring is just that. Censoring. You can disagree with me all day long, but it doesn't change what is true.
> 
> As far as HIV is concerned, watch this:


Are you sure you're not Amos Yee? You match him to a T, especially as a failtroll.


----------



## vhstape (Jul 7, 2018)

TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> What points? Censoring is just that. Censoring. You can disagree with me all day long, but it doesn't change what is true.
> 
> As far as HIV is concerned, watch this:


lets try this again, if you are so for free speech, why did you want to close the Sargon thread, that is censorship, so why do you believe that censorship was okay?
My question about HIV I will repeat as you are slow, if you believe it is all fake why don't you inject blood from a person that doctors say have HIV  into you?
I already responded to that awful documentary house of card , showing a video debunking it, yet you haven't disproved anything in that video.
Another question why do you believe that person injected HIV into him self, and didn't just fake it as we see no proof that the blood was in fact HIV+ or if it was even real human blood.


----------



## TheMayorofHerbertville (Jul 7, 2018)

vhstape said:


> lets try this again, if you are so for free speech, why did you want to close the Sargon thread, that is censorship, so why do you believe that censorship was okay?
> My question about HIV I will repeat as you are slow, if you believe it is all fake why don't you inject blood from a person that doctors say have HIV  into you?
> I already responded to that awful documentary house of card , showing a video debunking it, yet you haven't disproved anything in that video.
> Another question why do you believe that person injected HIV into him self, and didn't just fake it as we see no proof that the blood was in fact HIV+ or if it was even real human blood.




there is a difference between voicing an opinion like "hey guys, sargon has been through alot, knock off the harassment and leave him alone" versus "permabanning someone from a thread". They are not the same, one is a vocal opinion based on observation, and the other is an emotional reaction.

As per your question "why not inject hiv into you"...well if it doesn't exist, you can't inject it cause its not there. Thats the point. It was a made up virus that never existed that Dr. Robert Gallo made up and got people to believe him.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jul 7, 2018)

Enforcing explicitly stated rules is not censorship, and believing in a conspiracy theory that has killed innocent people is the height of willful stupidity.


----------



## vhstape (Jul 7, 2018)

TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> there is a difference between voicing an opinion like "hey guys, sargon has been through alot, knock off the harassment and leave him alone" versus "permabanning someone from a thread". They are not the same, one is a vocal opinion based on observation, and the other is an emotional reaction.
> 
> As per your question "why not inject hiv into you"...well if it doesn't exist, you can't inject it cause its not there. Thats the point. It was a made up virus that never existed that Dr. Robert Gallo made up and got people to believe him.


Nothing in that thread was harassment, so your point doesn't work, so again why are you for that censorship?
If you truly believe that Sargon was harassed in that thread please the show proof and change my mind.
Note, I don't think you should have been thread ban(your posts gave me a good laugh), my issue is that you are a hypocrite.
And nice dodge, the question was " if you believe it is all fake why don't you inject blood from a person that doctors say have HIV into you?" I understand you disbelieve in HIV, but the question was, injecting blood from someone doctors say have HIV, not someone that you believe to have it. So will you do that?

The other questions you wished to not answer I will repeat
"I already responded to that awful documentary house of card , showing a video debunking it, yet you haven't disproved anything in that video.
Another question why do you believe that person injected HIV into him self, and didn't just fake it as we see no proof that the blood was in fact HIV+ or if it was even real human blood."

A last question, the people who doctors say die of HIV and HIV related issues, what do you really think they die of?


----------



## TheMayorofHerbertville (Jul 7, 2018)

vhstape said:


> Nothing in that thread was harassment, so your point doesn't work, so again why are you for that censorship?
> If you truly believe that Sargon was harassed in that thread please the show proof and change my mind.
> Note, I don't think you should have been thread ban(your posts gave me a good laugh), my issue is that you are a hypocrite.
> And nice dodge, the question was " if you believe it is all fake why don't you inject blood from a person that doctors say have HIV into you?" I understand you disbelieve in HIV, but the question was, injecting blood from someone doctors say have HIV, not someone that you believe to have it. So will you do that?
> ...




1. Sargon being harassed in that thread was = his dox being dropped, you can easily find them in that thread, name calling character assassinations, posting locations there are near where he lives. If thats not harassment I dont know what is.

2. As for your question " _if you believe it is all fake why don't you inject blood from a person that doctors say have HIV into you?_" Here is the problem with  that, you can find someone who "may" have HIV in there blood but there is no way to no for sure. For example, a doctor may say this person is HIV+ but they have undetectable levels in there blood, which would mean a blood change from them to me would be effectivly zero, based on there own science.  Mixing blood to blood basically means nothing. Doctors also say that HIV is NOT a air bourne pathogen, meaning it cannot live in the air...So how is it even suppose to be changed from blood to blood?!

3. "_Another question, the people who doctors say die of HIV and HIV related issues, what do you really think they die of?_" The theory that is postulated by the so called scientists is that HIV destroys the immune system, then a disease comes in and kills the person.  Aids is the end result of the HIV doing its damage in the body. Thats the theory anyways. There is no evidence that HIV destroys the immune system, meaning that AIDS is nothing more than harmful diseases that have been lumped together under one umbrella and happened to take a persons life. This has happened for thousands and thousands of years with various diseases taking hold of a person. Has nothing to do with HIV, which is a money making scam and designed to fool people into thinking they are sick and to take toxic medication for the rest of there lives.

4. "_I already responded to that awful documentary house of card , showing a video debunking it, yet you haven't disproved anything in that video_." I can't prove a negative. That video is basically someone cherry picking, not citing sources or where he gets his info. House of Numbers features the original "discoverers" of the HIV virus and none of them prove HIV is real. They all sit there dumb founded when asked for evidence of HIV.


----------



## vhstape (Jul 7, 2018)

TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> 1. Sargon being harassed in that thread was = his dox being dropped, you can easily find them in that thread, name calling character assassinations, posting locations there are near where he lives. If thats not harassment I dont know what is.
> 
> 2. As for your question " _if you believe it is all fake why don't you inject blood from a person that doctors say have HIV into you?_" Here is the problem with  that, you can find someone who "may" have HIV in there blood but there is no way to no for sure. For example, a doctor may say this person is HIV+ but they have undetectable levels in there blood, which would mean a blood change from them to me would be effectivly zero, based on there own science.  Mixing blood to blood basically means nothing. Doctors also say that HIV is NOT a air bourne pathogen, meaning it cannot live in the air...So how is it even suppose to be changed from blood to blood?!
> 
> 3. "_Another question, the people who doctors say die of HIV and HIV related issues, what do you really think they die of?_" The theory that is postulated by the so called scientists is that HIV destroys the immune system, then a disease comes in and kills the person.  Aids is the end result of the HIV doing its damage in the body. Thats the theory anyways. There is no evidence that HIV destroys the immune system, meaning that AIDS is nothing more than harmful diseases that have been lumped together under one umbrella and happened to take a persons life. This has happened for thousands and thousands of years with various diseases taking hold of a person. Has nothing to do with HIV, which is a money making scam and designed to fool people into thinking they are sick and to take toxic medication for the rest of there lives.


1. dox as in his name, which he uses and doesn't hide? name calling and character "assassination" in a thread he doesn't have to look at and most likely doesn't. So what is the difference when Sargon "name calling character assassination" which he has done in his live streams and videos?
2. lol thanks for the laugh, learn how needles work for one, and just because HIV isn't a airborne pathogen doesn't mean HIV infected blood dies when exposed  to air.
3. Please watch the video I linked before, here is the link again 



 it does a good job showing how you are so wrong.

It is clear you are a bad troll, or just really fucking dumb.


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 7, 2018)

TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> 1. Sargon being harassed in that thread was = his dox being dropped, you can easily find them in that thread, name calling character assassinations, posting locations there are near where he lives. If thats not harassment I dont know what is.
> 
> 2. As for your question " _if you believe it is all fake why don't you inject blood from a person that doctors say have HIV into you?_" Here is the problem with  that, you can find someone who "may" have HIV in there blood but there is no way to no for sure. For example, a doctor may say this person is HIV+ but they have undetectable levels in there blood, which would mean a blood change from them to me would be effectivly zero, based on there own science.  Mixing blood to blood basically means nothing. Doctors also say that HIV is NOT a air bourne pathogen, meaning it cannot live in the air...So how is it even suppose to be changed from blood to blood?!
> 
> ...



1. We dox people all the time, and the dox will never be taken down nor will his thread ever be taken down. In fact I'm going to make sure its on the first page of Lolcows at all times from now on.

2. "Doctors also say that HIV is NOT a air bourne pathogen, meaning it cannot live in the air...So how is it even suppose to be changed from blood to blood?!"

Same way that other non-airborne pathogens move around, usually with fluids and person to person contact. In the case of HIV and AIDS its tranferred via fluids like blood, semen, vaginal fluids, breast milk etc.

3. "There is no evidence that HIV destroys the immune system" There's overwhelming amounts of evidence of this actually.

4. "That video is basically someone cherry picking, not citing sources or where he gets his info" He did cite his sources, its on every single video.

"House of Numbers features the original "discoverers" of the HIV virus and none of them prove HIV is real. They all sit there dumb founded when asked for evidence of HIV." Because they're dumbfounded by the sheer ignorance of the creators of the House of Numbers blog series.


----------



## DN 420 (Jul 8, 2018)

it's a good thing that hiv doesn't exist or the aids epidemic that kills thousands of gay men would have happened.


----------



## Love And Terror (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't know whats going on all I know is.

Calm down dude.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 8, 2018)

Why do people get so mad over internet political people who just read news stories.


----------



## wellthathappened (Jul 8, 2018)

One time some of my posts got deleted. It seemed unfair, but life often is.

Calm down, grow up, etc.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jul 8, 2018)

lol calm down

AIDS denialist? Wow you truly are earning your very own thread!

Seriously that's on the rules, _*No Whiteknighting*_.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 8, 2018)

This thread:


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 8, 2018)

Can I pozhole your neghole?
It’s for science.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Jul 8, 2018)

How did @TheMayorofHerbertville figure out how to make an account on KF?

Did someone post the captcha answer to the Autism Speaks Facebook page?


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 8, 2018)

TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> I was recently unfairly banned from the Sargon thread due to censorship. They couldn't debate me, they couldn't meet me on a equal playing field of ideas. The only chance they had to go against me was to silence me completly. Still to this day they quote my posts in that thread and respond to them, acting like they have won some sort of trophy when they know full well I have no way to hit back.
> 
> How sensitive must a place be for it to censor someone who is bringing up valid points and honest criticisms of its users in a community that celebrates the mocking of internet personalities...?


Why the fuck is this shit featured?  Gtfo the main page


----------



## Ido (Jul 8, 2018)

God I love summer.


----------



## Your Sexy Futa Sister (Jul 8, 2018)

As a spectator, I would just like to request that other posters who are not participating to not spam the thread with memes or hot takes . . .

I want to watch these brave gladiators duke it out without troublemaking nudists running into the arena !!


----------



## MacMasonry (Jul 8, 2018)

DUDE. BUT. LIKE. AIDS DOSE NOT REAL.

EDIT: (P.S. autism is your crime, the punishment is death)


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jul 8, 2018)

I agree. AIDS isn't real. It was made up by the same dudes who made up the holohoax and the moon. 

Drink enemas cure autism. Bernie Sanders can still win!


----------



## SadClownMan (Jul 8, 2018)

Holy shit this is good.  A Sargon dick riding AIDS denier getting mad because he shit up a thread with his reddit style debate me shit and white knighting.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 8, 2018)

Me on this thread.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jul 8, 2018)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> How did @TheMayorofHerbertville figure out how to make an account on KF?
> 
> Did someone post the captcha answer to the Autism Speaks Facebook page?


The real question is, did he have to see Chris giving the blow up doll AIDs?


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jul 8, 2018)

SadClownMan said:


> AIDS denier



AIDS isn't real!!!! Mike Pence killed those gays don't dispute it libtard Mike Pence 2024


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 8, 2018)

Oh man.


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> As a spectator, I would just like to request that other posters who are not participating to not spam the thread with memes or hot takes . . .
> 
> I want to watch these brave gladiators duke it out without troublemaking nudists running into the arena !!


I don’t know or care what the argument is about, I just want this guy to justify his belief that his thread deserves the spotlight at the top of the main page.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Absolutego (Jul 8, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Why the fuck is this shit featured?  Gtfo the main page



Fools mistakenly thinking they're in good company are the best featured threads, come on now.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Jul 8, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> The real question is, did he have to see Chris giving the blow up doll AIDs?



If I had to he better have had to as well.


----------



## soy_king (Jul 8, 2018)

This should be pretty fun to watch while I'm waiting for the next World Cup matches .


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Jul 8, 2018)

Your posts have given me


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 8, 2018)

What the fuck am I reading in this thread? Is this about Carl Benjamin, AiDS or someone with a Sargon fetish?


----------



## Your Sexy Futa Sister (Jul 8, 2018)

soy_king said:


> This should be pretty fun to watch while I'm waiting for the next World Cup matches .


There is nothing to watch now . . .  the battleground is now a sea of nude kiwis, all chuckling like The Stepfather.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 8, 2018)

mindlessobserver said:


> What the fuck am I reading in this thread? Is this about Carl Benjamin, AiDS or someone with a Sargon fetish?


I guess some dudes chimping out cause his posts got deleted and he wanted the Sargon threa taken down, and he's an AIDS denier


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 8, 2018)

If AIDS don't exist, then explain this?


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> There is nothing to watch now, the battleground is now a sea of nude kiwis, all chuckling like The Stepfather.


What the fuck are you talking about


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jul 8, 2018)

ITT: @Your Sexy Futa Sister pozs everyones neg hole with neg rates for some reason


----------



## GethN7 (Jul 8, 2018)

So an HIV denialist is pissed because he made an ass of himself trying to win an argument on the internet and decided to whine about it is what I can gather from this thread.


----------



## Your Sexy Futa Sister (Jul 8, 2018)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> ITT: @Your Sexy Futa Sister pozs everyones neg hole with neg rates for some reason


Dislikes are neutral, silly. I just wish people had let the autists fight instead of trying to be even more autistic than them . . .


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 8, 2018)

“Welcome to the US army”
“I need some of that disease you guys invented”
“Crack?”
“The other one”
“AIDS”
“That’s the one”


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 8, 2018)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> ITT: @Your Sexy Futa Sister pozs everyones neg hole with neg rates for some reason






 

I didn't even do anything, man.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Jul 8, 2018)

GethN7 said:


> So an HIV denialist is pissed because he made an ass of himself trying to win an argument on the internet and decided to whine about it is what I can gather from this thread.



Thats basically the gist of it.

Now we're all just laughing and waiting for someone to post his dox so someone can pin his nudes to his mom's Pinterest board.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> Dislikes are neutral, silly. I just wish people had let the autists fight instead of trying to be even more autistic than them . . .



I take offence at that. I'm more autistic than anyone here and can prove it by making this post


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 8, 2018)

I phoned for the waaaahmbulance, please stand by.


----------



## Your Sexy Futa Sister (Jul 8, 2018)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I take offence at that. I'm more autistic than anyone here and can prove it by making this post


Being true to oneself is a virtue! But it pains me to see such an entertaining slapfight being buried underneath a mountain of youtube reaction memes . . .

Oh well. There will always be more!


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> As a spectator, I would just like to request that other posters who are not participating to not spam the thread with memes or hot takes . . .
> 
> I want to watch these brave gladiators duke it out without troublemaking nudists running into the arena !!


You made that account a day before OP made his, and he went silent right around when you got active in this thread.


----------



## Ido (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> Being true to oneself is a virtue! But it pains me to see such an entertaining slapfight being buried underneath a mountain of youtube reaction memes . . .


it pains me to see such an entertaining slapfight being buried by someone replying to and whining about a mountain of youtube reaction memes . . .


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 8, 2018)

I like Sargon, but nigga dont cry for the thread to be closed like a faggot in a new thread


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 8, 2018)

But what about all the bug chaser forums members that disappeared? Did their quests end in vain?


Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> Being true to oneself is a virtue! But it pains me to see such an entertaining slapfight being buried underneath a mountain of youtube reaction memes . . .
> 
> Oh well. There will always be more!


To be fair the subject of this thread started it by posting snore fest videos in place of an argument.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Jul 8, 2018)

> I got caught defending Sargon of Akkad on Kiwifarms & a black teenager shouted "This nigga defending Sargon!" & everyone laughed


----------



## Your Sexy Futa Sister (Jul 8, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> You made that account a day before OP made his, and he went silent right around when you got active in this thread.


Oh gosh . . . I didn't think I would get wrapped up in a conspiracy !! How exciting. c:

I am ashamed of this post


----------



## Your Sexy Futa Sister (Jul 8, 2018)

Ido said:


> it pains me to see such an entertaining slapfight being buried by someone replying to and whining about a mountain of youtube reaction memes . . .


Yahaha! I held out until I was positive the slapfighting was dead in the water.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> Oh gosh . . . I didn't think I would get wrapped up in a conspiracy !! How exciting. c:



You're pushing it. You're already a gimmick account.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 8, 2018)

Although I strongly believe that Sargon is cow,

I'd still support the thread being up if he were not. The salt produced from it is worth it.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Jul 8, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> You made that account a day before OP made his, and he went silent right around when you got active in this thread.



How marred and emotionally damaged do you have to be to have not one, but two KF accounts so you can white knight yourself?


----------



## soy_king (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> Being true to oneself is a virtue! But it pains me to see such an entertaining slapfight being buried underneath a mountain of youtube reaction memes . . .
> 
> Oh well. There will always be more!


(Assuming you're not trolling) You do realize you're doing the very same actions you're telling other people to avoid, right?


----------



## Venusaur (Jul 8, 2018)

I had no idea HIV deniers were a thing until I read this thread.  This is flat earth levels of dumb.


----------



## Ido (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> Yahaha! I held out until I was positive the slapfighting was dead in the water.


Totally believe you , uh-hu. Yup. Making this thread about you now huh?


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jul 8, 2018)

I knew this thread would be full of summerfags.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 8, 2018)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> How maligned and emotionally damaged do you have to be to have not one, but two KF accounts so you can white knight yourself?


I think a failed troll is more likely.


----------



## Your Sexy Futa Sister (Jul 8, 2018)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> You're pushing it. You're already a gimmick account.


I created more of a fuss than I intended. I'm new, so I'm still learning the ropes.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 8, 2018)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> How maligned and emotionally damaged do you have to be to have not one, but two KF accounts so you can white knight yourself?


He needs those trophy points for da programs n shiiiet, he wuz a good op, he dindu nutting!


----------



## SadClownMan (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> Oh gosh . . . I didn't think I would get wrapped up in a conspiracy !! How exciting. c:


Nigga just stop typing on the keyboard, your making a sperg of yourself by spergging at us for making fun of a sperg when this thread was about another sperg spergging out. I’m sorry this wasn’t some grand autistic gladiator fight that you imagined. That wasn’t the point when the title got changed and put on the front page. Think of it now as a culturally enriching gangbang where everyone poz’s this aids deniers neghole


----------



## Ido (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> I created more of a fuss than I intended. I'm new, so I'm still learning the ropes.


Bruh you're totally a sock, don't lie.


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 8, 2018)

Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> Oh gosh . . . I didn't think I would get wrapped up in a conspiracy !! How exciting. c:





Your Sexy Futa Sister said:


> Yahaha! I held out until I was positive the slapfighting was dead in the water.


Apologize for double posting


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Jul 8, 2018)

SadClownMan said:


> Holy shit this is good.  A Sargon dick riding AIDS denier getting mad because he shit up a thread with his reddit style debate me shit and white knighting.



I'm just waiting for someone on YouTube to come out with their video about how they "masterfully trolled KiwiFarms." That's what it seems like to me.


----------



## Your Sexy Futa Sister (Jul 8, 2018)

Aaanhh.. this is too much for me. I'm going to go run and hide. Sorry everyone!


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jul 8, 2018)

Context for any of this please?


----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 8, 2018)

TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> Doctors also say that HIV is NOT a air bourne pathogen, meaning it cannot live in the air...So how is it even suppose to be changed from blood to blood?!








random.txt that shit.


----------



## DN 420 (Jul 8, 2018)

these featured threads are fantastic sneasel


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jul 8, 2018)

Who Veronica Bloink? seriously leave her alone. She is just a simple fan. Autistic, sure, but that doesn't always mean "Sperg"


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 8, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Context for any of this please?


People show up to say mean things on the Nazbol Gang KKK cyberbowlie ISIS website Kiwi Farms about people they’ve never met, but draw the line at using a phone book to post addresses.


----------



## SadClownMan (Jul 8, 2018)

Burning Fanatic said:


> I'm just waiting for someone on YouTube to come out with their video about how they "masterfully trolled KiwiFarms." That's what it seems like to me.


How much you wanna bet it’s Sargon’s lap dog (((vee))) trying to be a masterful troll and is secretly behind both accounts?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 8, 2018)

Suuuuummmmer time, and the livin' is easy.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2018)

When in doubt, dox erryone and let God sort it out.


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Context for any of this please?


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kendr...ndere-satan-sugar-ken-ken-vns-gurokiru.42840/


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Jul 8, 2018)

Venusaur said:


> I had no idea HIV deniers were a thing until I read this thread.  This is flat earth levels of dumb.



In the early 90s there was an activist magazine ran by AIDS denialists that denied hiv caused aids. 

Unfortunately the group stopped existing because all of the members died of AIDS. 

Not even joking 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuum_(magazine)


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jul 8, 2018)

A Name But Backwards said:


> Suuuuummmmer time, and the livin' is easy.



I got that summer time, summer time sadness...


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2018)

TheMayorofHerbertville said:


> I was recently unfairly banned from the Sargon thread due to censorship.



No you weren't.  You were banned for being an absolute, utter retard and it's amazing you weren't banned entirely for the same reason, that being that you're obviously fucking retarded.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jul 8, 2018)

i'm not really down for anyone being doxed, but pandora's box has been opened so fuck it dox em all


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jul 8, 2018)

I think having their shitty combined genetics on display is enough embarrassment.


----------



## drain (Jul 8, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> Oh, oops, someone rated this as "dumb" and I looked at their profile and... YIKES!



i rated you islamic please take a look at my profile and say what you think about me


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jul 8, 2018)

@yawning sneasel is a cool and funny dude who I love

@A Name But Backwards is a goddamn marshie nigger

@Splendid Meat Sticks/Cucks SUCKS DIX


----------



## AJ 447 (Jul 8, 2018)

parents of all cows should be doxed, so we can laugh at them for raising a cow. good job, parents!


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 8, 2018)

emspex said:


> parents of all cows should be doxed, so we can laugh at them for raising a cow. good job, parents!


Yes. As they say, behind every lolcow is a lolparent.


----------



## drain (Jul 8, 2018)

emspex said:


> parents of all cows should be doxed, so we can laugh at them for raising a cow. good job, parents!



bonus points if the whole family is living in the pasture


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jul 8, 2018)

MilesRat said:


> I just think we shouldn't be potentially harassing someone if they (her parents and uncle) did nothing wrong, as dumb as that sounds.


 I agree. Even if no harassment happens, being doxxed usually scares people and I see no reason to spook innocent little grandmas who don't produce lolmilk. Unless the family's dox are relevant to the lolcow somehow, it's not worth posting.


----------



## soy_king (Jul 8, 2018)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> In the early 90s there was an activist magazine ran by AIDS denialists that denied hiv caused aids.
> 
> Unfortunately the group stopped existing because all of the members died of AIDS.
> 
> ...


AIDS denialism is pretty common in Africa, and a lot of people there believe HIV doesn't lead to AIDS. They also believe in pretty exceptional ways to cure it, like the former President of Gambia believed Bananas could cure AIDS, and the former President of South Africa said he made sure he didn't get HIV from a woman he (allegedly) raped by taking a shower.


----------



## Okkervils (Jul 8, 2018)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> In the early 90s there was an activist magazine ran by AIDS denialists that denied hiv caused aids.
> 
> Unfortunately the group stopped existing because all of the members died of AIDS.
> 
> ...





> It ran from December 1992 until February 2001, ceasing publication because all the contributors had died of AIDS-defining clinical conditions.



O-oh... You really aren't joking.


----------



## Radomil (Jul 8, 2018)

it has been well-established that doxxing is only for terminal faggots


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 8, 2018)

This thread's less fun now that OP is edited to explain what in the fuck any of this is about.


----------



## Pocket_Sand! (Jul 8, 2018)

So, new Halal thread when???


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2018)

Okkervils said:


> O-oh... You really aren't joking.



Sometimes, death by stupidity occurs to the stupid people who actually deserve it.


----------



## MacMasonry (Jul 8, 2018)

emspex said:


> parents of all cows should be doxed, so we can laugh at them for raising a cow. good job, parents!





An Ghost said:


> Yes. As they say, behind every lolcow is a lolparent.



Why stop at parents?  With the 'apple not far from tree' methodology, siblings may be cows just begging to be unearthed


----------



## Xetzyr (Jul 8, 2018)

Doxing is important because some people are working on their Zodiac Killer investigatory thesis about the origin of the lolcow species... or so I have been told.

Personally I see it as a point of non-interference.  Spergs react in a big way when you dox them, even normies.

I'd be willing to bet dollars to donuts that if you suddenly required every person on this site to freely dox themselves to keep posting... the farms would be a ghost server.  Outside of a few random people, who likely have already been doxed, the number of willing self-doxers is going to be low.

The point isn't even if doxing will result in harassment or griefing, it might not, the point is that most people, normies and spergs alike, firmly believe that it will.

The anticipation of pain can be just as effective as pain itself.

That is, the act of doxing doesn't even require a negative end result, simply doing it will have a profound effect upon the sperg regardless, which in turn inherently taints their future actions, potentially even causing them to shut down and retreat offline.  Not necessarily by choice either.  When you start doxing the sperg's parents and loved ones you are likely going to bring about a shit show of an "intervention" that will result in their sudden disappearance/end.

Spergologists, if they're so inclined, generally don't need any help outside of just the person's name anyway.  That is, if someone is genuinely interested in "researching" said sperg (presumably to post more entertaining anecdotes about their behavior) they don't need the farms to directly jizz it into every last crevice of Google.

It's sort of like hacking.  When you discover a good exploit the very last thing you want to do is go around openly posting it because stupid nubs will just fuck it all up and it'll get patched almost immediately.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 8, 2018)

@Xetzyr you are probably the last person who should involve themselves with this thread.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 8, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> Doxing is important because some people are working on their Zodiac Killer investigatory thesis about the origin of the lolcow species... or so I have been told.
> 
> Personally I see it as a point of non-interference.  Spergs react in a big way when you dox them, even normies.
> 
> ...



You are one sad, strange little man. And I pity you.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Jul 8, 2018)

AIDS denialism is now third stupidest conspiracy theory I know of that a substantial number of people unironically believe in (flat earthers are ironic shitposters trolling fundies).

1. Moon Landing Hoaxers
2. Nuclear Weapon Deniers
3. AIDS deniers

Do we have a thread on the crazy wacko conspiracies not large enough to support their own community watch? We should, sounds fun.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> Doxing is important



No it isn't.

It's just funny.


----------



## Xetzyr (Jul 8, 2018)

mindlessobserver said:


> You are one sad, strange little man. And I pity you.



Did you just assume my gender?!


----------



## AJ 447 (Jul 8, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> Spergologists, if they're so inclined


I'm sorry, what? Spergologists? Is that what you are?


----------



## amandasixxxx (Jul 8, 2018)

Does it matter the source of the dox? Like, if I ISP dox someone or SE their Amazon account with their last 4, can I still post their addy?

Also, can I post SSN's, CC's, DL and passport IDs, credit reports and shit too?


----------



## AprilRains (Jul 8, 2018)

xxXDxx said:


> 2. Nuclear Weapon Deniers


TIL may this world burn with everyone in it


----------



## Xetzyr (Jul 8, 2018)

emspex said:


> I'm sorry, what? Spergologists? Is that what you are?



No I just made that up on the spot.  I'm into shit posting.  Or was it shitty posting... well one of those.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jul 8, 2018)

emspex said:


> parents of all cows should be doxed, so we can laugh at them for raising a cow. good job, parents!



Totally agree. I recently doxed this stupid fat cow and her grody ass mom and I'd like to share a picture of these fucking failures as an appetizer  to a thread I'm making. They live out in Twin Falls, Idaho, and the daughter loves playing with her piss and shit all day, and she might even have a fart fetish.



Spoiler: GROSS!









Here's her filthy cousin too, who is also a cow. Here's a lude photo she took with here mom.



Spoiler: Scarring Content


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 8, 2018)

Xetzyr said:


> Doxing is important because some people are working on their Zodiac Killer investigatory thesis about the origin of the lolcow species... or so I have been told.
> 
> Personally I see it as a point of non-interference.  Spergs react in a big way when you dox them, even normies.
> 
> ...


Why don’t you come to my house and fucking say that to my face? I’m not afraid. 14 Branchland Court Ruckersville, Virginia 22968.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jul 10, 2018)

I was wrong. This thread is the most autistic


----------



## Splendid (Aug 3, 2018)

I missed when this thread got featured and became my third featured thread since this thread was split off. On one hand I'd say it feels empty and unearned, but on the other hand, higher numbers for me.


----------

